# Paw Server And Sqlite Through Php.



## BryanPotts (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm in the need run a website from a PAW Server and, through it, use PHP scripting on the hosted page to access and modify some SQLite db's held on the SD Card. However, knowing this is my first experience on doing anything for Android, I have only been able to find hints that this is possible.

I know I can set the PAW Server to accept PHP scripting and have done so, but I haven't been able to find any documentation on if there are SQLite modules contained therein or in another repository somewhere in the wild.

For reference, the project is to control a series of devices through a IOIO and have them controlled via both some java applications held onboard and via the web page. With data being stored in a db for dual use from the PHP Webpage and the Java applications.

Is is possible, through PHP on a PAW Server, to use some form of SQLite modules like on any other non-mobile website? And, if so, where can I find some documentation of how to set it up to do so?


----------

